# 68 GTO Restoration Questions



## cowboy_bandit (Oct 2, 2015)

New to this forum and new to restoration so I am hoping someone can help me. I just bought a 68 GTO, metal is in good shape (no panels need replaced), engine fires, if you dump gas in the carb and hook it up to a charger. It has been sitting for 30 years so I am sure the breaks need fixed up, fuel, etc. Where do i start on this baby? I am assuming go through the brakes and fuel first, make sure the engine is in solid shape and then move to the body work? I am trying to keep it as stock as I can. It was the 400 block engine in it with 4 speed tranny. Any suggestions for a newbie would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

bandit:

Welcome to the forums. I am by no means a pro, and I did not do a full body-off restoration, but when I got my '68, this is exactly what I did in order and had success with it:

-Put it up on the lift and removed crummy brake and gas lines, shocks and springs, e-brake cable, exhaust, and anything else that looked bad. 
-Sanded the entire underside of the car down to metal. (luckily it was in great shape)
-Wiped clean with a rag and some cleaning solution, and painted it with Eastwood's chassis black paint.
-Removed transmission pan and replaced the fluid and filter. 
-Replaced gear-oil.
-Removed front drums and replaced with disc brakes.
-Removed rear drums, cleaned, replaced bad wheel cylinders and painted covers.
-Installed exhaust, SS brake lines, SS gas lines, new E-brake cable, shocks, springs and anything else I took off.
-Replaced all the wheel bearings, ball joints, bushings, pitman & idler arms, and the rest of the front end.

Drives like it is brand new!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would pull the tank and flush it out, then replace all the rubber lines on the fuel lines. You might have to replace the fuel pump if it sat that long. Then move onto the brakes flushing the fluid and make sure the wheel cylinders/calipers are working. Agree about swapping out all the fluids, rear end, tranny, engine oil, antifreeze.


----------

